
Apple boots Fortnite from the App Store after Epic adds direct payments - ofou
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/13/fortnite-app-store-removed-apple/
======
stx
This is a dupe. See the discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987)

